# List of Lumia's phones with OS / Chipset / CPU / GPU / Resolution



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 27, 2016)

PS: If you know how to do a nice table in a post... I will do an Excel file also.

Qualcomm MSM8994 Snapdragon 810
-------------------------------
-> Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8994 Snapdragon 810 | Quad-core 1.5 GHz Cortex-A53 & Quad-core 2.0 GHz Cortex-A57 | Adreno 430 | 1440 x 2560 pixels (~515 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 950 XL | Microsoft Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8994 Snapdragon 810 | Quad-core 1.5 GHz Cortex-A53 & Quad-core 2.0 GHz Cortex-A57 | Adreno 430 | 1440 x 2560 pixels (~518 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8992 Snapdragon 808
-------------------------------
-> Lumia 950 Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8992 Snapdragon 808 | Dual-core 1.82 GHz Cortex-A57 & quad-core 1.44 GHz Cortex-A53 | Adreno 418 | 1440 x 2560 pixels (~565 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 950 | Microsoft Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8992 Snapdragon 808 | Dual-core 1.82 GHz Cortex-A57 & quad-core 1.44 GHz Cortex-A53 | Adreno 418 | 1440 x 2560 pixels (~564 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8974 Snapdragon 800
-------------------------------
-> Lumia 930 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1, planned upgrade to Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8974 Snapdragon 800 | Quad-core 2.2 GHz Krait 400 | Adreno 330 | 1080 x 1920 pixels (~441 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 1520 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1, planned upgrade to Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8974 Snapdragon 800 | Quad-core 2.2 GHz Krait 400 | Adreno 330 | 1080 x 1920 pixels (~367 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 2520 | Microsoft Windows RT | Qualcomm MSM8974 Snapdragon 800 | Quad-core 2.2 GHz Krait 400 | Adreno 330 | 1080 x 1920 pixels (~218 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia Icon | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8974 Snapdragon 800 | Quad-core 2.2 GHz Krait 400 | Adreno 330 | 1080 x 1920 pixels (~441 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8930 Snapdragon 400
-------------------------------
-> Lumia 625 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8930 Snapdragon 400 | Dual-core 1.2 GHz Krait | Adreno 305 | 480 x 800 pixels (~199 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8926 Snapdragon 400
-------------------------------
-> Lumia 640 LTE Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 with Lumia Denim | Qualcomm MSM8926 Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~294 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 640 LTE | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 with Lumia Denim | Qualcomm MSM8926 Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~294 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 640 Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 with Lumia Denim | Qualcomm MSM8926 Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~294 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8230AB Snapdragon 400 (3G model) / MSM8930AB Snapdragon 400 (LTE model)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-> Lumia 1320 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8230AB Snapdragon 400 (3G model)/ MSM8930AB Snapdragon 400 (LTE model) | Dual-core 1.7 GHz Krait 300 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~245 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8226 Snapdragon 400
-------------------------------
-> Lumia 640 XL LTE Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 with Lumia Denim | Qualcomm MSM8226 Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~259 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 640 XL LTE | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 with Lumia Denim | Qualcomm MSM8226 Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~259 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 640 XL Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 with Lumia Denim | Qualcomm MSM8226 Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~259 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 640 XL | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 with Lumia Denim | Qualcomm MSM8226 Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~259 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm Snapdragon 400
-----------------------
-> Lumia 638 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 480 x 854 pixels (~218 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 730 Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~316 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 735 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1, planned upgrade to Windows 10 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~312 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 830 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~294 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 635 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 480 x 854 pixels (~221 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 630 Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 480 x 854 pixels (~221 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 630 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 305 | 480 x 854 pixels (~221 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8909 v2 Snapdragon 212
-----------------------
-> Lumia 650 | Microsoft Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8909 v2 Snapdragon 212 | Quad-core 1.3 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 304 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~297 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8909 Snapdragon 210
-------------------------------
-> Lumia 550 | Microsoft Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8909 Snapdragon 210 | Quad-core 1.1 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 304 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~315 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8212 Snapdragon 200
-------------------------------
-> Lumia 532 Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8212 Snapdragon 200 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 302 | 480 x 800 pixels (~233 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 532 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8212 Snapdragon 200 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 302 | 480 x 800 pixels (~233 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 540 Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 with Lumia Denim | Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 302 | 720 x 1280 pixels (~294 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 535 Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 302 | 540 x 960 pixels (~220 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 535 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 302 | 540 x 960 pixels (~220 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 530 Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 302 | 480 x 854 pixels (~245 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 530 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 | Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 | Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 302 | 480 x 854 pixels (~245 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8210 Snapdragon 200
-------------------------------
-> Lumia 430 Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1, planned upgrade to Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8210 Snapdragon 200 | Dual-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 302 | 480 x 800 pixels (~235 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 435 Dual SIM | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1, planned upgrade to Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8210 Snapdragon 200 | Dual-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 302 | 480 x 800 pixels (~233 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 435 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1, planned upgrade to Windows 10 | Qualcomm MSM8210 Snapdragon 200 | Dual-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 | Adreno 302 | 480 x 800 pixels (~233 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon S4 Plus
-----------------------------------
-> Lumia 1020 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon S4 Plus | Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait | Adreno 225 | 768 x 1280 pixels (~332 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 925 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon S4 Plus | Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait | Adreno 225 | 768 x 1280 pixels (~332 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 928 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon S4 Plus | Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait | Adreno 225 | 768 x 1280 pixels (~332 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 822 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon S4 Plus | Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait | Adreno 225 | 480 x 800 pixels (~217 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 810 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon S4 Plus | Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait | Adreno 225 | 480 x 800 pixels (~217 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 920 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon S4 Plus | Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait | Adreno 225 | 768 x 1280 pixels (~332 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 820 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon S4 Plus | Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait | Adreno 225 | 480 x 800 pixels (~217 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8227 Snapdragon S4 Plus
----------------
-> Lumia 525 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8227 | Dual-core 1.0 GHz | Adreno 305 | 480 x 800 pixels (~233 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 720 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8227 | Dual-core 1.0 GHz | Adreno 305 | 480 x 800 pixels (~217 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 520 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8227 | Dual-core 1.0 GHz | Adreno 305 | 480 x 800 pixels (~233 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 620 | Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1 | Qualcomm MSM8227 | Dual-core 1.0 GHz Krait | Adreno 305 | 480 x 800 pixels (~246 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm APQ8055 Snapdragon S2
------------------------------
-> Lumia 900 | Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango | Qualcomm APQ8055 Snapdragon S2 | 1.4 GHz Scorpion | Adreno 205 | 480 x 800 pixels (~217 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 900 AT&T | Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango | Qualcomm APQ8055 Snapdragon S2 | 1.4 GHz Scorpion | Adreno 205 | 480 x 800 pixels (~217 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM8255 Snapdragon S2
------------------------------
-> Lumia 800 | Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango, upgradable to v7.8 | Qualcomm MSM8255 Snapdragon S2 | 1.4 GHz Scorpion | Adreno 205 | 480 x 800 pixels (~252 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 710 T-Mobile | Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango | Qualcomm MSM8255 Snapdragon S2 | 1.4 GHz Scorpion | Adreno 205 | 480 x 800 pixels (~252 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 710 | Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango | Qualcomm MSM8255 Snapdragon S2 | 1.4 GHz Scorpion | Adreno 205 | 480 x 800 pixels (~252 ppi pixel density)


Qualcomm MSM7227A Snapdragon S1
-------------------------------
-> Lumia 505 | Microsoft Windows Phone 7.8 | Qualcomm MSM7227A Snapdragon S1 | 800 MHz Cortex-A5 | Adreno 200 | 480 x 800 pixels (~252 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 510 | Microsoft Windows Phone 7.8 | Qualcomm MSM7227A Snapdragon S1 | 800 MHz Cortex-A5 | Adreno 200 | 480 x 800 pixels (~233 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 610 NFC | Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango | Qualcomm MSM7227A Snapdragon S1 | 800 MHz ARM Cortex-A5 | Adreno 200 | 480 x 800 pixels (~252 ppi pixel density)

-> Lumia 610 | Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango | Qualcomm MSM7227A Snapdragon S1 | 800 MHz ARM Cortex-A5 | Adreno 200 | 480 x 800 pixels (~252 ppi pixel density)


----------

